# Foods I used to Like



## Nomad722 (Aug 28, 2019)

Does anybody remember; Rice creamola, polony and struddle porridge?  I don't know if it is possible to get these anymore.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 28, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Does anybody remember; Rice creamola, polony and struddle porridge?  I don't know if it is possible to get these anymore.



Didn't even know such things existed.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2019)

We had Polony when I was a child, it was like liver sausage.
http://www.foodsofengland.co.uk/polony.htm


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 28, 2019)

Gosh, I’ve not heard of any of those...I’m going to have to google. We’re they nice?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 28, 2019)

Polony is still available, a local shop to me sells packets of it but you can also get it online

Rice Creamola is no longer available as a prepared mix

Not sure what Struddle Porridge is and google throws up no results for it?
xx


----------



## SueEK (Aug 28, 2019)

I’ve never heard of those, tell us more


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 29, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Polony is still available, a local shop to me sells packets of it but you can also get it online
> 
> Rice Creamola is no longer available as a prepared mix
> 
> ...



I can't get polony anywhere this side of the border.


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 29, 2019)

SueEK said:


> I’ve never heard of those, tell us more



Rice creamola was a rice (sort of), it looked a bit like custard but was much heavier, great for keeping warm in winter.  Polony is a slightly spicy sausage which is encased in a red skinl  Struddle porridge is Swiss if I remember rightly.


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody seen any Camp coffee lately, a liquid coffee with chicory essence, haven't seen any in years.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 29, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> I can't get polony anywhere this side of the border.


Checked Asda? as they sell it - https://groceries.asda.com/product/pate-spread/asda-polony-chubb/38638

Camp coffee available at Sainsbury's - https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/g...VxbHtCh0X3wwBEAQYAiABEgJO7_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds and Tesco - https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...VxbHtCh0X3wwBEAQYBCABEgLGn_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Still cant find nothing on your porridge though
xx


----------



## Ljc (Aug 29, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Anybody seen any Camp coffee lately, a liquid coffee with chicory essence, haven't seen any in years.


I used to like Camp coffee Made with milk .


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2019)

Ljc said:


> I used to like Camp coffee Made with milk .



I used to like it too. Probably not any more though because it was very, very sweet.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 29, 2019)

Blancmange , I’ve not had it since I was a child.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 29, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> I used to like it too. Probably not any more though because it was very, very sweet.


Yes it was wasn’t it.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 29, 2019)

A regular as a child was Spaghetti Bolognese  from a can.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 29, 2019)

Two favourites from my school dinner days.
Butterscotch tart
A rather strange curry , it was sweet as it had sultanas in , it was also green and like a paste , I know it sounds horrible nut I used to love it.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 29, 2019)

When recovering from being poorly my mum used to make me Fray Bentos pie with mash and peas, I loved it. I can’t stand it now


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.agrodolce.it/app/uploads/2019/04/dalek-980x400.jpeg
This is a brand, but I remember these ice lollies, especially the purple one on the left, remember that the Doctor wasn't broadcasted in Italy in the '80 ;-) The lemon and strawberry flavours are still made today, but unfortunately the shape is different. https://www.sharehappy.it/brands/classici/fiordifragola.html

Another food that now it's hard to find, because is become out of fashion is the shrimp cocktail, even if you still easily find cocktail sauce. Or the quark cheese in a glass. Was made by Kraft. You can still easily find quark cheese but is always in plastic jars or bricks folded fit aluminium, and it's different taste, and isn't sold with Kraft brand anymore.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2019)

Ice cream with hot chocolate sauce.

That just came, unbidden, into my memory from primary school days.


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 30, 2019)

Benny G said:


> They still sell polony at Morrison's. Don't worry it's low carb.
> 
> I recall when I was a child that we only ever consumed rice as creamed rice, and pasta was only ever tins of hoops in tomato sauce.
> Times change.



I asked in Morrison's in Wood Green North London, they don't have any.


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 30, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Checked Asda? as they sell it - https://groceries.asda.com/product/pate-spread/asda-polony-chubb/38638
> 
> Camp coffee available at Sainsbury's - https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/g...VxbHtCh0X3wwBEAQYAiABEgJO7_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds and Tesco - https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/254889872?sc_cmp=ppc*GHS+-+Grocery+-+New*PX+|+Shopping+GSC+|+All+Products*New:+F&D:+Food+Cupboard:+Food+Cupboard*PRODUCT_GROUP254889872*&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4aWsueqn5AIVxbHtCh0X3wwBEAQYBCABEgLGn_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...



Very interesting, I haven't seen any of those things on sale in London, I  live in Tottenham just off of Wood Green.  I think struddle porridge was sold by Safeway.


----------



## Contused (Aug 30, 2019)

I've just searched online for *Strudel Porridge*. Do any of these results help?


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 31, 2019)

Contused said:


> I've just searched online for *Strudel Porridge*. Do any of these results help?



No, it doesn't say where or if you can buy it.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 31, 2019)

I remember the Co op used to sell dressed to crab paste, it was delicious nearly as tasty as the real thing ,sadly they stopped making it over 40 years ago.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 1, 2019)

Never heard of those foods, they sound posh to me.

I miss butties. Used to luv sugar butties as a kid and I still miss syrup butties and condensed milk butties. I could just spoon up condensed milk from the tin. If the grown-ups were really skint they'd have an opened tin on the table for the teas and I always wanted to make off with it.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 1, 2019)

Why is it no longer possible to get Scotch pies in London? Those were small round minced mutton pies in a particular pastry, and were delicious. At a pinch, they could be heated in the microwave in 4 minutes.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 1, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I miss butties.


I sometimes see a shop which does sandwiches/rolls doing so-called "sausage butties" or "bacon butties", but those are always just sausage or bacon in a roll; it is never a buttered roll, which is what gives a true butty its name.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Never heard of those foods, they sound posh to me.
> 
> I miss butties. Used to luv sugar butties as a kid and I still miss syrup butties and condensed milk butties. I could just spoon up condensed milk from the tin. If the grown-ups were really skint they'd have an opened tin on the table for the teas and I always wanted to make off with it.



.... can't beat a good chip butty as well.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 1, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> Why is it no longer possible to get Scotch pies in London? Those were small round minced mutton pies in a particular pastry, and were delicious. At a pinch, they could be heated in the microwave in 4 minutes.


We get ours from Farm Foods.  Yum.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh Scotch pies drool,  can’t get them round here for luv nor money the same for Jamaica (sp) patties. 
Pie eels n mash.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 1, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> Why is it no longer possible to get Scotch pies in London? Those were small round minced mutton pies in a particular pastry, and were delicious. At a pinch, they could be heated in the microwave in 4 minutes.



Some supermarkets sell Bells Scotch Pies, alright at a push but not the same as a good butchers bakers shop pie. same with the Forfar Bridie.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 1, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Some supermarkets sell Bells Scotch Pies, alright at a push but not the same as a good butchers bakers shop pie. same with the Forfar Bridie.


Farfar bridie's arnae true unless they are made in Forfar so most of the guys are hard pushed to be able to find them xx


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Oh Scotch pies drool,  can’t get them round here for luv nor money the same for Jamaica (sp) patties.
> Pie eels n mash.



You can still get Jamaican patties in London - there is a West Indian bakery near the Seven Sisters tube.


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 1, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> Why is it no longer possible to get Scotch pies in London? Those were small round minced mutton pies in a particular pastry, and were delicious. At a pinch, they could be heated in the microwave in 4 minutes.


I haven't seen any for a while either.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 1, 2019)

I used to buy Scotch Pies and Forfar Bridies in the local Spar on the Isle of Mull. Always available. I managed to resist the Macaroni pies, an invention I presume originated on the Clyde. Or possibly Wigan. Anybody know? It’s not the idea I was averse to, they just couldn’t go with mushy peas and gravy.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 2, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Farfar bridie's arnae true unless they are made in Forfar so most of the guys are hard pushed to be able to find them xx


I sometimes wonder how many "Cumberland" sausages I see on sale have ever been within 100 miles of Carlisle.


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 6, 2019)

I can't get any tin foil either, I find that strange - don't people use it to cook chicken or jacket potatoes.   By the way I was on the ferry to France on Tuesday and they were selling Pop pies in the restaurant which are really scotch pies.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 6, 2019)

Tin foil is available in all supermarkets, Aldi's, Lidl's etc


----------



## eggyg (Sep 6, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> I sometimes wonder how many "Cumberland" sausages I see on sale have ever been within 100 miles of Carlisle.


I was once in Thailand and came down to breakfast and there was a dish of sausages labelled Cumberland. Needless to say they weren’t! I believe like Cheddar and Champagne, Cumberland sausages have to be made in Cumbria, luckily I live there so very little carbon footprint for me!


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 11, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Tin foil is available in all supermarkets, Aldi's, Lidl's etc



Found it in Lidl just as you said, the corned beef is £1.35 in there.


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 11, 2019)

Do you ever see Dab it Off anywhere?  That's for getting stains out of clothes.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 11, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Found it in Lidl just as you said, the corned beef is £1.35 in there.


we use Lidl products all the time, is that tinned corned beef? I don't generally eat tinned and buy packet slices with no crap added from Scotmid at 2 packs for £3.50 or Tesco 2 packs for £3, as for stain remover I don't use any, I don't eat out or anything so if I drop coffee or something on me I generally just rub washing up liquid into it and pop it in the washing machine for the wash that night but I googled what you mentioned and it is still available online xx


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2019)

I’ve found Jamaica patties in Iceland, they are yummy they do look a bit different bit it’s all about the taste isn’t it.  Yes they are high carb but I will only have one occasionally. 
Sadly not a sign of aScotch pie yet b


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 12, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> we use Lidl products all the time, is that tinned corned beef? I don't generally eat tinned and buy packet slices with no crap added from Scotmid at 2 packs for £3.50 or Tesco 2 packs for £3, as for stain remover I don't use any, I don't eat out or anything so if I drop coffee or something on me I generally just rub washing up liquid into it and pop it in the washing machine for the wash that night but I googled what you mentioned and it is still available online xx



Yes it is tinned corned beef.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 16, 2019)

I prefer tinned corned beef for one reason - it doesn’t have a best before date, like all tinned food.


----------

